# Celtic Knotwork Inlay



## Larry in Harrow (Sep 23, 2009)

In a true Celtic Knot the elements always alternate over/under as they cross one another.  Never over twice in a row, never under twice in a row.  This is impossible to replicate using segmentation.  However with actual inlays:

Pen #9051 - Cambridge Fountain Pen - Elm Burl barrels - 26 pieces of inlay in Anigre and Sapele Pomele.

Pen #9053 - Rodium Nouveau Spectre Rollerball - Thuya Burl - 28 pieces of inlay in Maple Burl.




















All comments are welcome.  Be kind, this is my first post on this forum.


----------



## devowoodworking (Sep 23, 2009)

Those are spectacular Larry!!!  Very well done


----------



## Chief Hill (Sep 23, 2009)

It's like magic Larry.  Now aren't you happy that I showed you how to do that?  
Pffft. ROFL...
I only wish.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 23, 2009)

in-flipping-credible....beautiful work.


----------



## GregHaugen (Sep 23, 2009)

Larry, those are beautiful!  Well Done.  Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Sep 23, 2009)

In one word WOW!!!


----------



## rpearson (Sep 23, 2009)

*Out-stinking-standing!!!*
Looks like perfect inlays and great shadow work.  Very familiar with what it takes to create really good inlay and have no doubts you put in a ton of time into these!


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 23, 2009)

Just when I was getting tired of looking at the "X's and O's, a TRUE knot design comes along.... very nice!  Looks like something I would be interested in trying.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 23, 2009)

Larry those are gorgeous, excellent work my friend!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow! What a beautiful pen!

Robin


----------



## wickford (Sep 23, 2009)

Those are amazing!!  Very fine work!!!  I have no idea how you did them, but boy they sure look good!!


----------



## VisExp (Sep 23, 2009)

The Thuya Burl rollerball is easily one of the nicest pens I've see on the forum.  Beautiful work.


----------



## handplane (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll agree with everyone else, Absolutely Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grizz (Sep 23, 2009)

Whoa dude!  Totally Awesome.:worship:


----------



## islandturner (Sep 23, 2009)

These are inspirational -- something to aspire to.... Many thanks for posting them...


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Sep 23, 2009)

*Many Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.  I don't get on this forum too often so I wasn't sure if celtic was old hat on here or not.
As for larger photos, I tried to attach the larger versions I uploaded to the members album but ran into the "photo's too large" window.  Maybe I could have inserted them instead but then the post becomes slow to load for those still on dial-up.  Anyway if you want to check out the larger ones they are in my member's album.
Thanks for your interest, I think I shall press on in this art form.


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW! great first post, your Pens are fantastic.


----------



## darrylm (Sep 23, 2009)

that's a pretty dang impressive first posting Larry!
what beautiful work!


----------



## lorbay (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow that is nice. I am coming to your place for a work shop. lol

Lin.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 23, 2009)

I was looking at these last night in the filmstrip and I was on the phone today with Darryl up in NH when I saw another one.
I said, "Darryl, have you seen the new Celtic inlay work? These are the best I've seen."
Truly outstanding craftsmanship! 
IMHO, It's the first time the term Celtic has been applied and is deserving of it.
They actually look like what a Celtic knot is supposed to.
I tip my glass to you!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## JohnU (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with Gary, these are truely "Inlay and Celtic".  Beautiful work!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 23, 2009)

Well done your pens look Awesome!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 23, 2009)

Gorgeous! Real knots,WOW!
Just beautiful inlay work.​


----------



## snyiper (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow simply stunning simply awesome!!!! nice job.


----------



## kruzzer (Sep 23, 2009)

Outstand looking pens Larry, top shelf workmenship..


----------



## greggas (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW, great 3-d effect...looks like alot of work...you should be proud...greeat pens


----------



## oops99 (Sep 23, 2009)

I actually shed some tears when I saw your post, before your post, I didn't think something like that was even possible.
OUTSTANDING!!!!

Tom/oops99


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 24, 2009)

Outstanding work.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 24, 2009)

Larry, that is outstanding. It is about time that someone took the knot up a level. If anyone could, I figured it would be you or William.  

THANKS for posting this for us mortals to see . . . and to dream!


----------



## mickr (Sep 24, 2009)

decided to come to IAP for awhile? Saw this type on your posting on PP..was as pretty there as here!!!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 24, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Gorgeous! Real knots,WOW!
> Just beautiful inlay work.​



+1 on that.


----------



## pmpartain (Sep 24, 2009)

That is VERY nice work.  I keep going back to admire it.  That is some original very well done design and construction work.  Extremely nice.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 24, 2009)

Welcome to The pen site. Nice work. Will you ever share the techniques???   We are a learning bunch here. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Sep 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks again everyone for the great support.  I never expected a response like this on this premier forum but I could sure get used to it.
As for the how to; there is no secret tool or method.  It is just old fashion inlay techniques.  You dig a hole and fill it up with a piece of wood, repeat till done.  I size my artwork to the pen diameter, carefully scribe the outlines on the blank then cut the cavities.  After that I cut and fit individual pieces to fit.
Here's a photo of one that's on my bench at the moment.  One blank has the cavities cut ready for inlays and the other is only scribed.  Hope this helps.


----------



## pmpartain (Sep 24, 2009)

Did you somehow use a router or did you carve that out by hand?  There must be a lot of practiced skill at work for you to make it all fit like that.


----------



## Chief Hill (Sep 24, 2009)

Larry not too bad but remember the techniqes I showed you when scribing out the 2nd piece.  I really don't want to have to go there and fix any mistakes this time.  Take your time and keep the tools sharp.  You know where to reach me if you need anymore advice.  


Ohhhh man I am having too much fun with this. Sorry Larry.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Beautiful pens - wonderful work!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 24, 2009)

Larry in Harrow said:


> Thanks again everyone for the great support. I never expected a response like this on this premier forum but I could sure get used to it.
> As for the how to; there is no secret tool or method. It is just old fashion inlay techniques. You dig a hole and fill it up with a piece of wood, repeat till done. I size my artwork to the pen diameter, carefully scribe the outlines on the blank then cut the cavities. After that I cut and fit individual pieces to fit.
> Here's a photo of one that's on my bench at the moment. One blank has the cavities cut ready for inlays and the other is only scribed. Hope this helps.


 

Larry

Thanks for showing some of the steps. Maybe as you proced with this one on the bench you could shoot some photos along the way. Not sure if any of us would have this talent you pocess but it would be welcomed. Thanks again for showing.


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 24, 2009)

Larry


Awesome work, and a great pen with the results of your inlay skills!

I do quite a bit of marquetry work, and was wondering if you sand shade the shadows, or if you use a woodburning tool to create the shadows.  I do a ton of sand shading when doing the marquetry stuff, but wasnt sure if that would work for you in this application.  Inquiring minds would like to know!

Again, congratulations on a stunner of a pen!

Robert


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Robert,

Thanks,
I tried sand but it wasn't too successful.  Lost the effect in final fitting to pen contour.  Resorted to the old carving feathers on birds tricks with the pyrographic pen.
Maybe I'd better refer all future questions to Chief Hill.  He seems to claim expertise here.




Rojo22 said:


> Larry
> 
> 
> Awesome work, and a great pen with the results of your inlay skills!
> ...


----------



## KiltedGunn (Sep 24, 2009)

Those are freakin _BRILLIANT_!  Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 24, 2009)

Chief Hill said:


> Larry not too bad but remember the techniqes I showed you when scribing out the 2nd piece. I really don't want to have to go there and fix any mistakes this time. Take your time and keep the tools sharp. You know where to reach me if you need anymore advice.
> 
> 
> Ohhhh man I am having too much fun with this. Sorry Larry.


Hi Rob; Let me get this straight here, are you saying you are the person who taught Larry this technique?


----------



## Chief Hill (Sep 25, 2009)

mackc said:


> Hi Rob; Let me get this straight here, are you saying you are the person who taught Larry this technique?


 
*Mack NO WAY**. *
*There is absolutely NO WAY I showed Larry how to do this knot or any of his work. 
FYI to all I have a “goofy” sense of humor hence similar with Larry who has also said he has a sense of humor. Unfortunately you can’t see a person’s sense of humor when typing and sometimes things will be taken out of context in this case.  I was only joking as it’s my way to goof around about something that I will never be able to do to a pen like Larry who can and will excel at his craft.*
*(Kind of like a first aider trying to tell a Doctor how to do a brain surgery step by step)*
* I do not want ANYONE in any way believe that I have shown Larry how to do any of his pen making techniques as he is hitting a realm that has never been seen before.  *
*Just a little history here I live in the same area as Larry and have personally seen his work.  In being an “amateur” pen maker when seeing his professional work in person, believe you me the majority will really take a second look at the quality of their work in comparison.*
*  Larry IMHO is a Master craftsman with his work that put him up there with a Norm Abrams type of master carpenter.*
*I joined this site to learn more about our art, and most of all have fun and make friends. 
I did not join to debate, argue, or make enemies. I am a Soldier hence I never stomp on a team member when there down and fool around as team member with everyone I work around. *
*I come here for relief and my enjoyment. I expect the majority of everyone else does the same here.*
*My deepest sincere apologies to Larry for raining on his parade here as it may appear that I did in the above message.*

*Thanks everyone.*


----------



## Pen_Turner (Sep 25, 2009)

WOW, those are amazing


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 25, 2009)

Excellent.  Those are truly beautiful looking pens.


----------



## ALLEN (Sep 25, 2009)

blind_squirrel said:


> +1 on that.



+1+1 on that. Wow....

------------------------------------

allen


----------



## gwilki (Sep 25, 2009)

Remarkable!! Beautifully done, Larry.


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 25, 2009)

Superb!  

One of my many "ultimate" goals has been to, somehow, find a way to put the Chi Rho from this illuminated manuscript on to a pen.  (Here's the color version though less of the detail is visible.)  Probably just a dream, as it is so big and so intricate.

But your work is a step in that direction.  Patient and outstanding craftsmanship.  Thank you for showing it.


----------



## artme (Sep 25, 2009)

Absolutely stunning Larry!!

Not only do I admire your workmanship and superb finish, but also your incredible patience.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Sep 25, 2009)

As others have said, amazing effort and spectacular result


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Sep 25, 2009)

They are very impressive!


----------



## avbill (Sep 25, 2009)

Now that's a Celtic  knot's knot for sure!


----------



## chipd (Jan 26, 2011)

*celtic knot*

I have to agree with "Good times".  That is gorgeous work!  I am just starting to try my hand at this, but I am no where near your level.  Is it laser cut or another method you used?


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Fantastic, I never get tired looking at pens like this!


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Jan 26, 2011)

chipd said:


> I have to agree with "Good times".  That is gorgeous work!  I am just starting to try my hand at this, but I am no where near your level.  Is it laser cut or another method you used?



No laser involved.  Each piece of veneer is hand cut and fussed into a hand cut cavity, then enhanced with a pyrographic tool.
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 26, 2011)

Larry in Harrow said:


> chipd said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with "Good times". That is gorgeous work! I am just starting to try my hand at this, but I am no where near your level. Is it laser cut or another method you used?
> ...


----------



## 76winger (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow that's awesome. I'm afraid I'd have more cuts on my fingers than in the wood if I were to try inlay work like that. Beautiful work!!!


----------



## MatthewZS (Jan 26, 2011)

Ewww!  Those are terrible!!  You should send them to me STRAIGHT AWAY so as to prevent any further exposure!



All joking aside those are truly stuning.  I've made Celtic NOTs before, but THESE are Celtic KNOTs!!!


----------



## Rounder (Jan 26, 2011)

Now that would just seem to make it plum embarassing to say that I had any talent at all to do anything. One should only bow and admire such QUALITY work. Just absolutely beautiful!!! That is what you call true pen artistry. Enough just can't be said. Have I said enough yet? Did I say how pretty that was? Oh yeah, it's gorgeous too!!! Man, embarassingly good!


----------

